

"site:bartpoa.com inurl:.asp?": BART Police was French girl's first hack. - pessimizer
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2011/08/bart_police_site_break-in_was.php

======
fletchowns
I think we can assume whatever gender/nationality the person claims they are
is probably not what they actually are.

~~~
pyre
Would a real French teenager claim that BART should be embarrassed because the
attacker was French (vs any other nationality)?

~~~
anigbrowl
_Mais oui!_ It is an embarrassment _not_ to be French, _n'est ce pas?_

~~~
hugh3
Fabulous. Can we shut down the Paris Metro for revenge?

~~~
forgingahead
Just start spreading a rumour about raising the retirement age, they'll all
not turn up for work anyway

------
brfox
What is the "one page PDF" that was referred to in this article?

------
samuel1604
La maline, hah hah cute nickname she is probably young

